# Steckdosen Relaisgesteuert ?



## sps31 (12 Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute, und zwar geht es um folgendes.
Ich möchte um den Spitzenstrom gering und gleichmäßig zu halten eine Box bauen an der ca 5 Steckdosen sind.
Das Problem , abends werden viele Geräte eingesteckt um diese über Nacht zu laden und so entsteht ein riesen Spitzenstrom für eine Kurze Zeit der sich auf den Leistungspreis auswirkt.
Nun möchte ich in dieser Box die Steckdosen so verschalten, das der Strom von Gerät 1 ersteinmal unter X Ampere fallen muss damit Steckdose 2 eingeschaltet wird. Das selbe dann weiter durch bis Steckdose 5.
Hatte an Stromüberwachungsrelais + Schütze (Relais) gedacht . habt ihr eine elegantere Lösung ?

LG sps 31


----------



## shrimps (12 Juni 2017)

Hi,
obs elegant ist ?
Mir würde ein kleiner Einphasenstromzähler mit S0 einfallen (ca. 15,-) und den Impuls mit ner "gebrauchten" Logo erfassen und dann die Ausgänge entsprechend durchschalten.

HtH
Shrimps


----------



## ohm200x (12 Juni 2017)

Nur aus Neugier. 
Von was für Spitzenströmen reden wir hier?
Und was für "Tarifen", dass sich der Aufwand lohnt?

Industrie? Gabelstapler?
Oder ein paar Handies in der Instandhaltung?!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sps31 (12 Juni 2017)

Ja genau Industrie und Stapler. Die werden halt bei Feierabend alle sehr Zeitnah eingesteckt und dadurch steigt die Spitzenmeistubg welche ja immer vom Versorger bereit gehalten  werden muss und auch bezahlt werden muss.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (12 Juni 2017)

Na in der Regel ist der Strom ja im Einschaltmoment hoch... die Ladegeräte die ich kenne haben so 600....1000 Watt aber Flurförderfahrzeugeaufladung ist nicht mein Gebiet. Wieviele Geräte sind das denn ?


----------



## Passion4Automation (12 Juni 2017)

Hi,

es gibt auch fertige Systeme. Die Schalten dann per potentialfreien kontakt entweder die Anlage gemäß Stoppkategorie aus oder geben eine Meldung. 
In deinem Fall  über  Schütze. 
Würde ich als alternative mal in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Hesse (12 Juni 2017)

Deine Version ist dann die “Luxusversion“. des Lastmanagement.

  In vielen Betriebe wir das über eine  normale "mehr Kanal Schaltuhr" in der Unterverteilung gelöst.

  Jeder Kreis wird um 30 bis 60 Minuten versetzt eingeschaltet


----------



## PN/DP (13 Juni 2017)

sps31 schrieb:


> Das Problem , abends werden viele Geräte eingesteckt um diese über Nacht zu laden und so entsteht ein riesen Spitzenstrom für eine Kurze Zeit der sich auf den Leistungspreis auswirkt.


Hallo, was ist das für eine Firma, wo das "bisschen" Ladegeräte anstecken einen "riesen Spitzenstrom" produziert der für den Leistungspreis relevant ist? (Braucht Ihr tagsüber keinen Strom?) Um welche Leistungen bzw. Spitzenströme geht es denn bei Dir?

Es ist vermutlich auch nicht besonders gut, Ladegeräte abzuschalten während sie gerade Akkus laden.

Harald


----------

